# fish finder question



## malibu461 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a former lurker trying to learn fishing. my question is , when I am anchord and not moving why does the bottom on my fish finder keep moving.it's a hummngbird 190 model. when I find a likely spot I anchor and the the bottom is flat and moving . I am cornfused.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The screen keeps scrolling by to show you what is under the transducer at the time. The depth finder does not know you are sitting still, it only knows what is under the boat. Generally when anchored, unless the boat is swinging, the depth finder ends up showing a flat line for the bottom since the depth under the boat is not changing. However, if fish or schools of shad or something move under the boat the picture will change. 

Does that help at all? Did that answer your question?


----------



## malibu461 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes thank you, but how do you find structure and stay near it. that's the problem I'm having.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Malibu,
Think about it in terms of "time" The right side is right now. The left is what already happened.

Structure - you may be halfway down a 10 foot drop off, but your fishfinder is going to show you at a flat 5 feet if your boat doesn't move. You won't see the drop off unless your boat moves forward.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I could have that backwards, depending on which way it scrolls. Right to left or Left to right, but you get the idea.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

malibu461 said:


> yes thank you, but how do you find structure and stay near it. that's the problem I'm having.


+1 on what Whitebassfisher and Danny have said.

I'm assuming you're talking about off shore stuff where visual landmarks on the bank are to far away to stay in position? I very seldom anchor, but use the TM to stay over the structure I want to fish. However, I'd use the this same approach if I were to anchor to keep the boat in position.

Lets say you have located a submerged creek channel ledge that you want to fish, move your boat slowly back and forth across the top of the ledge and drop a few marker buoy's along the top of it for a ways to give yourself a visual reference of it's actual location. Move the boat into the position with your anchors and start fishin.
Same thing with a BP, use marker buoy's for a reference to it's location and watch your sonar to ensure you are over the brush as it will show up even if you aren't moving. Word of caution using anchors over brush piles.....use enough anchor line to be sure it's hooked up good so it doesn't break loose and tear up a good pile!!

Good Luck!

-LP


----------



## malibu461 (Mar 18, 2008)

makes sense. thank you all for the help. I might improve my fishing now


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

To help out, a fish that is swimming by the cone that the transducers signal makes in the water will show as an ellipse or a blip on the screen, or one the boat passes over.
A fish that is sitting under the boat while the boat is not moving and the fish is not moving makes a line on the screen.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Your not moving, the bottom is not moving ...think of it as a motion picture camera. It is taking pictures frame after frame pointed straight down in the water and the film is moving with each frame of the picture... Nothing changes except the film moving unless something happens to cross in front of the camera..... Comprende?


----------



## malibu461 (Mar 18, 2008)

now I understand a little better.there's more to fishing then most people would think. thank you all


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent question. I enjoy seeing other newby's questions and the replies from more experienced folks. Thanks guys!


----------

